# COVID Requirement for US Entry Ending on 6/12/22



## PRR 60 (Jun 10, 2022)

The requirement that all persons entering the country by air show proof of a negative COVID test taken within 24 hours of flight departure is being lifted effective Sunday, June 12. Land, sea entry did not have the pretesting requirement. 

USA Today


----------



## jebr (Jun 10, 2022)

The testing requirement seemed rather superfluous anyways, and even moreso once the mask requirement was dropped. It didn't seem to stop any of the recent variants from hitting the US, and I question whether it even slowed down their arrival (and, if it did, it didn't seem like that additional time was well-used.) Given that there was also no requirement to use specific, vetted vendors (leaving the door wide open for abuse by shady companies who might be willing to sell a "guaranteed negative" result) and the land/sea border not requiring a test (thus allowing anyone who didn't care about getting other people sick on the flight the option to fly to Canada or Mexico and cross the border to the US via land instead,) I think it's best to end what essentially has become security theater.

Now to rationalize some of our other air transportation security measures...a boy can dream, right?


----------

